# DC SHUKSAN 2020 - any opinions?



## Chielsen (Oct 27, 2016)

I doubt anyone will have any useful information about the actual boot. That being said, flex ratings are far from an exact science but at least within one specific company's range they should give you a relatively accurate idea. If an 8/10 on DC's scale is significantly softer than an 8/10 on Burton's scale, then a 10/10 will likely be softer as well on DC's side.

I went from the DC T.Rice model to this year's Driver X's and the DC's aren't even in the same league (9/10 on the DC scale vs 10/10 on the Burton). Obviously I'm guessing here but from my experience with both brands I'd be surprised if the Shuksan's are any stiffer than a set a Burtion Ion's.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Chielsen said:


> I doubt anyone will have any useful information about the actual boot. That being said, flex ratings are far from an exact science but at least within one specific company's range they should give you a relatively accurate idea. If an 8/10 on DC's scale is significantly softer than an 8/10 on Burton's scale, then a 10/10 will likely be softer as well on DC's side.
> 
> I went from the DC T.Rice model to this year's Driver X's and the DC's aren't even in the same league (9/10 on the DC scale vs 10/10 on the Burton). Obviously I'm guessing here but from my experience with both brands I'd be surprised if the Shuksan's are any stiffer than a set a Burtion Ion's.


Yeah that seems accurate. 
I tried on a pair of torstein dc’s which are 10/10 and they’re stiffer than my judge but not “stiff”. 

Looked at the catalog and they seem to have a new type of boa system. Not fully explained in the catalog though.


----------

